# Several breeders in one seems a bit strange



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I was looking on the internet and found a breeder with some cute puppies that were just born about a week ago. There was a picture and I really liked all the puppies (4). I sent and email asking the sex and availability of the puppies and saying I would be sending along the puppy questionirre soon as I found out they were still available. Then I found out there are 3 or 4 breeders that work together and my questionairre would go with all the ones the other breeders had and I would be put on a list. I could not just purchase the puppy from the breeder advertising them. So I basically didnt have a chance with getting "these" puppies. I know breeders often suggest other breeders if they have no puppies available but this was unusual to me.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That does sound unusual.

In our area, I know there is one breeder who does all the screening for another breeder (the questions frustrate her, and her friend is very gifted in talking to people and sharing information so it is a win-win situation for them), but she only "advertises" the puppy or puppies that are available. They don't have a pool of pups/breeders that are being sourced by one photo as a teaser. That's bizarre.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sounds scary to me, maybe a mill type situation.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

The breeder just sent me another email explaining the situation. Thus I understand it better. Its not a bad situation, in fact they sound very caring and do all the right testing. For support and convenience there is just 1 list. It just makes it a little harder for me therefore I am not sending in a puppy application. Maybe if I lived closer and could actually make visits. Guess I need to just be more patient.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Would this be Elite Havanese in B. C. If so Maybe I can help. I live very close to two of the three breeders and we got our puppy from one of them.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mike- you may want to look for dog shows in your area. It is a great way to see havs in person- see if there is a line you like and meet some of the breeders in person.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a great suggestion, Amanda. Anytime someone contacts me about meeting the breed in person, I let them know the next shows in the area (even if I am not going) so they can meet a variety of dogs and breeders/owners too.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike--I have no clue about this particular breeder and Amanda's suggestion is great. Brutus (my oldest) most likely came from a puppy broker. My hubby bought him as a surprise for me. Here were the clues: this guy sold puppies from multiple litters. When you visited the puppy you only saw the one you were interested in and one other dog. Both were in their own separate cages. The guy could provide pictures of multiple dogs. He said he was "working with" the breeder. His expectations for ownership were not as high as other breeders--he did not require I neuter him. He is a great dog for us, but I know he did not come from a reputable breeder.


----------

